# Staining Pecan Wood



## iluvizzy (Jan 6, 2014)

Looks like I found the right website for my question! I occasionally refinish wood furniture - I believe it is referred to as "upcycling" these days. Anyway I picked up another person's trash, a corner hutch. I envisioned it refinished and stained, then I would use it for a corner TV stand in my bedroom. I sanded it using 80 & 220 grit. I started to fill the worm holes unaware of the characteristics of pecan. A drawer has "Unique Furniture Makers" branded on the inside, which I traced back to the NC furniture maker. Now that it is sanded, what do I need to use to stain it? I realize this wood is not an open wood, but I still want to stain it a Cranberry color, and for the top only, an espresso stain. Can someone please advise me on how to go about doing so? I don't want a dark nor a light stain, but in-between - a "medium" stain. Thanks!


----------

